# Toronto restaurant deal July 7-23, 2006



## CSB (Jul 1, 2006)

Anyone visiting Toronto from July 7 - 23rd can take advantage of our Supperlicious restaurant festival. Go into this website for a list of participating restaurants and book a reservation for a wonderful meal deal.

http://www.menupalace.com/menupalace/summerlicious.aspx


----------

